# Screen goes black when changing clocks



## Mr Foss (Apr 5, 2007)

Im running vista 64 with a 1950 pro. when i disable the driver signing thing i can get atitool working but as soon as i alter the clocks the slightest the screens goes black and i have to reset the computer. Is this a known bug or am i doing something wrong?


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 5, 2007)

this is a known bug. atitool does not support x1950 pro's yet.
sorry dude.

EDIT: apparently there is a beta that DOES support the 1950pro, but i cannot get it to oc my memory without getting a blck screen and needing to eboot. core oc works fine though, and temp monitoring and fan speed adjustments work great too.


----------



## Mr Foss (Apr 6, 2007)

hmm i am using the beta version 0.27b1. When i try to change any of the clocks the screen goes black and have to reset


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 7, 2007)

go into x1000 series overclocking options and check the "use driver level overclocking" box.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 7, 2007)

the only way i could get the memory to go up was to actually adjust the slider bar.....going over 7MHZ at a time and it takes only those 7MHz test and try again!!!!!!

hope this helps fellas


----------



## Zalmann (Apr 7, 2007)

Mr Foss said:


> hmm i am using the beta version 0.27b1. When i try to change any of the clocks the screen goes black and have to reset



ATItool is *only* in beta form, you can't have a beta of a beta, that would mean alpha code.


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 7, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> the only way i could get the memory to go up was to actually adjust the slider bar.....going over 7MHZ at a time and it takes only those 7MHz test and try again!!!!!!
> 
> hope this helps fellas



right, i know thats what i do, but if i adjust it AT ALL the screen goes black...


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 7, 2007)

dont use the up and down arrows ....move the actual bar in the middle with mouse 10MHz at a time and it will only take 7!!!!!


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 7, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> dont use the up and down arrows ....move the actual bar in the middle with mouse 10MHz at a time and it will only take 7!!!!!



right, i never use the arrows.


----------

